# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή Timbrado's 2015

## panos70

To πρωτο ζευγαρι μου ειναι του 2014 και εχει  5 αυγουλακια αρσενικος δικος μου και θηλυκια κορη απο τον δευτερο στο παγκοσμιο του 2013









δευτερο ζευγαρι αρσενικος του 2012 δικος μου και θηλυκια του 2012 κορη απο τον πρωτο στο παννεληνιο σε (τετραδα ) το 2011 στην Πτολεμαιδα εχει 4 αυγουλακια απλα φοβηθηκε και συκωθηκε απο τι φωλια 





τριτο ζευγαρι δικα μου πουλια αρσενικος και θηλυκια του 13 εχουν κανει μονο φωλια και περιμενω το πρωτο αυγο




τεταρτη θηλυκια περιμενοντας τον αρσενικο που θα ερθει για αυτην και ειναι βεθμολογημενος 90αρης στην Πτολεμαιδα πουλι του 14 




και πεμπτη ζευγαρωστρα περιμενοντας  τον δευτερο 90αρη του 14 στην ( Πτολεμαιδα να πω πως το champion πηρε 92 βαθμους )   που αν ερθει με το καλο θα μπει και η αναλογη θηλυκια η του Δημητρη jk21  η του jhonhakos32  οποια και να προτιμηθει η αλλη θα παει για του χρονου η αν δω οτι πυρωνει θα την βαλω αμεσως αρσενικο που ηδη εχω και περιμενει ,η αν παει κατι στραβα με καποια θηλυκια θα μπει μια απο τις δυο

----------


## Γιούρκας

Με το καλό να σου έρθουν Πάνο,σου εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο φίλε!!

----------


## jimk1

Πανο,καλη αρχη με πολλα και καλα πουλια να εχεις

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλους και γερους απογονους και με καλα λαρυγγια:-) !!

----------


## lefteris13

ωραια πουλια, καλους απογονους Πανο!

----------


## stefos

Όλα να πάνε κατ ευχήν Πάνο!!

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα Πάνο

----------


## gpapjohn

Καλή συνέχεια Πάνο!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή αρχή Πανό! 
Καλούς τραγουδιστές να βγάλεις!

----------


## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγη και υγεια σε γονεις και μικρακια !

----------


## stefos

> Eυχαριστω παιδια , φετος χωρις να εχω πολλες απαιτησεις , εβαλα ολα σχεδος τα ζευγαρια απο μια γεννα και βγηκαν 18 μικρα φυσικα δεν επιδιωξα να βγουν παραπανω, να πω πως φετος εβαλα ενα ζευγαρι πατερα με κορης οπου βγηκαν 3 μικρ  και τα δυο απο αυτα ηταν και μεγαλωναν ατροφικα σε σχεση με το τριτο αδερφακι τους και με αλλα πουλακια ιδιας ημερομηνιας γεννησεις , και μπηκα στη δυσαρεστη διαδικασια να τα κανω ευθανασια , ξανα απο την δικη μου την μερια δεν προκειτε να κανω ζευγαρωμα με πρωτου βαθμου συγγενειας , γιατι κατι αναλογο επαθα και περσι που ζευγαρωσα μανα με γιο


Δηλαδή παρατηρησες οτι  τέτοιες συγγενικές αναπαραγωγές παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα , οποτε αν κατάλαβα δεν συστηνεις  τέτοιου ειδους διασταύρωση ! Θα ήθελα εδώ την γνώμη και αλλων παιδιών εμπειρωτερων να τοποθετηθούν , εγώ προσωπικά έχω διαβάσει αρκετές φορες οτι η συγκεκριμένη διασταύρωση δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα ! Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλά βλέπω  οτι το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και νομιζω οτι απασχολεί και αλλά παιδιά ...........

----------


## jimk1

Μπραβο Πανο και του χρονου με υγεια,υπομονη τωρα να δουμε τι καναμε απο αποψη τραγουδιου

----------


## panos70

> Δηλαδή παρατηρησες οτι  τέτοιες συγγενικές αναπαραγωγές παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα , οποτε αν κατάλαβα δεν συστηνεις  τέτοιου ειδους διασταύρωση ! Θα ήθελα εδώ την γνώμη και αλλων παιδιών εμπειρωτερων να τοποθετηθούν , εγώ προσωπικά έχω διαβάσει αρκετές φορες οτι η συγκεκριμένη διασταύρωση δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα ! Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλά βλέπω  οτι το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και νομιζω οτι απασχολεί και αλλά παιδιά ...........


Κι εγω Στεφανε ετσι διαβαζα παντου οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα και το επραξα δυο φορες απο πουλια που δεν ειχαν αλλο βαθμο συγγενιας εκτος πατερα με κορης και μανα με γιο.θεωρητικα μπορει να γινεται αλλα στην πραξη   ειδα οτι τουλαχιστον στα δικα μου πουλια ( δεν μπορω και δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να αλαξω μελετες επιστημονων τοσο χρόνων ) το ζευγαρωμα αυτο ειναι περα για περα λαθος

----------


## stefos

> Κι εγω Στεφανε ετσι διαβαζα παντου οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα και το επραξα δυο φορες απο πουλια που δεν ειχαν αλλο βαθμο συγγενιας εκτος πατερα με κορης και μανα με γιο.θεωρητικα μπορει να γινεται αλλα στην πραξη   ειδα οτι τουλαχιστον στα δικα μου πουλια ( δεν μπορω και δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να αλαξω μελετες επιστημονων τοσο χρόνων ) το ζευγαρωμα αυτο ειναι περα για περα λαθος


ευχαριστω για την τοποθετηση σου πανο ,   να ευχαριστηθεις οσο μπορεις τα καινουρια σου τιμπραντακια!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Eιμαι ο πρωτος που ηρθα για το 2016 και ειμαι 8 ημερων




εδω ειμαι με τον αδερφο μου τον μικροτερο 




Εδω  μια φωλια απο τα 6 ζευγαρια μου, που για πρωτη φορα στην εκτροφη μου εως τωρα ειδα  6αδα

----------


## panos70

Ουπς ηρθα κι εγω σημερα και ειμαι ο πρωτος της παρεας 




κι εμεις ηρθαμε σημερα αλλα ειμαστε  τρεις και πειναμεεεεε 




ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Aπίστευτες χνουδωτές μπαλίτσες!
Να πάνε όλα καλά εύχομαι.

----------


## stefos

Να τα χαίρεσαι Πάνο!! Καλη συνέχεια!!......

----------


## nikolaslo

Να σου ζησοουν να ειναι γερα

----------


## teo24

Ωραιος  ο Πανος.Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα,να σου ζησουν.

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## johnrider

Σαν τα ψηλα βουνα Παναγιωτη.

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Πανο !

----------


## gpapjohn

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα Πάνο, τις καλύτερες μάνες και τους καλύτερους τραγουδιστές να χεις!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν!!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστω παιδια καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια ευχομαι σε ολους

----------

